# Losing Your Best Friend



## rissaxbmth

So, I wanted to share this with all of you out there, especially the people who have lost a horse and know how much it hurts.

At the age of two years old I began to love horses. Horses were my whole entire world and every night before I fell asleep I prayed for a horse of my own. Before I knew how to read I'd go to the library and check out every horse book I could find (with pictures of course). Think back to when you're two or three years old, I doubt you can remember much of it at all. I remember that day like it was yesterday, and the details I don't remember so much my grandpa tells me the story all the time. My grandpa took me for a drive in his car and as we pulled up to the barn my eyes lit up. There were horses every where. A tall guy had two ponies tied to a riding ring and told me to pick one out. I picked the little mare with the flaxen mane and tail. My grandpa held me on as the man lead the mare up and down the road, as soon I got off I remember telling my grandpa, "oh grandpa I want that horse. Please buy her for me". I named the little mare Dixie and my heart grew fonder of her and soon we were inseparable. I wouldn't have to attach a lead line to her, she would follow me every where I went. 

One day when I was 11 I was riding Dixie slipped and fell with me on her back. I went over her head and landed on my face, almost breaking my nose. As I was letting everything register in my mind (note: I was laying on my back on the ground) I saw Dixie's back come into the air and she was going to flip on top of me. My horse flipped on her neck so she wouldn't hurt me. My grandpa rushed over to me to make sure everything was okay but all I was worried about was Dixie.

Dixie was fine after-wards. I went to church on Sunday my grandpa was in the car and he was unusually silent. As soon as he mentioned he had bad news I knew what he was going to say. I guessed automatically that my poor pony had died that night.

My grandpa explained he knew the night before but he didn't want to break my heart. I started to cry. My heart had shattered into a million pieces and my world was crashing down on me. Her foal stayed at the fence line the whole night while Dixie was in the barn. Dixie coliced very badly and there was nothing anyone could do to save her. I miss my angel and my eyes are starting to tear as I'm typing this.

This horse taught me everything I knew about riding and taking care of horses. She is terribly missed.


RIP Dixie <3


----------



## rissaxbmth

Oops I may have submitted this to the wrong thing but it is kind of a story just non-fiction : P


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning

aw :/ no horse of mine has died because ive never had one but when i get a horse and that horse dies ill die inside with it too


----------



## BFFofHorses

My horse died this summer- we were the best of friends- but I don't want itt stop hurting- that would hurt even more. Your horse was beautiful. RIP Dixie.


----------



## Solon

Thanks for sharing. I don't know if I could make it without Solon. He is my other half.


----------



## loveBradforever

i'm sorry for everyone who lost their horses... :'(


----------

